# L 236 for 522 Dropped Last Night



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Software L 236 dropped last night onto my 522, and boy, has the System Info Screen changed. There is a Details screen which told me that I experienced signal loss on tuner 1 and 2 a couple of times last night between 11:30 and 5:30 this morning (maybe because of the software update?). 

Well, I have to run to get ready for work and don't have time to post other differences. Hopefully, others can add to this discussion.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

*Inactivity Standby*: Enabling this feature, powers off the receiver after "inactivity duration" hours inactivity (Defaults are Disable and 4 Hours)
Main Menu > Preferences

*My Recordings* (formerly Events): Just a new title, sounds better than events. Main Menu > Preferences or Press the DVR button on the remote.

*Phone System*: This looks new to me, but I could have just missed it. Allows user to toggle between No Prefix or Prefix Code for Outside Line, a box for putting in a prefix, and toggle between Touch Tone or Rotary Phone (who still has rotary?). Main Menu > System Setup > Installation

*Enhancements*: Enable or Disable. "A TV Enhancement is additional complementary information inserted into a program by a network to enrich the viewer's experience. Such enhancements may also include the ability for a viewer to participate in live program voting or receive coupons or other promotional materials. It is represented by an icon appearing on your television screen while you are watching a program. By choosing to remove TV enhancements, you will be eliminating the presentation of the icon on all Dish Network programming." Disabled by default. Sounds cool, enabling mine!
Main Menu > System Setup > Installation

DVR Menu Items
*Edit*: I don't remember this one. Allows you to select individual recordings, Select or Deselect All, which you can then Delete, Protect or Unprotect. Cool!

I haven't checked out the Locks Menu items because I never use them and wouldn't know what's new or old.

That's what's new. Hopefully if I overlooked something, someone will report it. Let's hope that more importantly that audio dropouts and pixelation bugs have been eliminated.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Phone System used to be called diagnostics, it was always there


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Edit DVR items has been there for a while too. But the new "Delete" button for an individual caller-ID item is new. Used to be you could only clear the entire list.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Pepper said:


> Edit DVR items has been there for a while too. But the new "Delete" button for an individual caller-ID item is new. Used to be you could only clear the entire list.


Edit has been there as long as we have had our 522. It took us a while to figure out that edit was where they hid the clean up function. Maybe we are a bit obtuse but that one was not very obvious.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Apart from the menu changes, one thing I did notice on L236 that has not been mentioned yet: the FONT on the menus and guide has changed. Plus, the guide moves around a lot faster now.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Anybody else wake up to find that their Favorites list had changed? Mine was changed from "All Sub" to "List 1." I'm not sure if this ongoing nuisance is limited to 522 units, but it's been going on since I've had my 522 for a year now.

Also, somebody at Dish likes the British spelling of favorite. Under the Favorites menu option it says "Currently Active Favo*u*rites."


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Under the Favorites menu option it says "Currently Active Favo*u*rites."


I wonder if they accidentally included part of the BEV software in the build by mistake...?


----------



## Kaydigi (Dec 31, 2003)

Does this update fix the audio dropouts?


----------



## kklingbeil (May 2, 2005)

so i am not the only one with a 522, that is having audio drop outs.
i talked to a dealer who sold Directv and Dish, and when i told him
i was having audio drop outs with my 522, well he was not so nice with his replay. that he has never heard of that type of problem. i hope Dish fixes this problem soon. but at least they fixed the problem when my audio and video would get out of sync.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, he is a liar, because that problem is well documented with this reciever. I have had this very same problem, not to mention other problems, from day 1. I don't think I have had one single recording, free of audio dropouts, and video blotches, yet. To matters worse, yesterday, it lost several of my recordings, on the harddrive. E* better pull it's head out of it's collective behinds, and start fessing up to, and fixing, these issues. Directv is starting to look prett good, once again!


----------



## OakIsle (Feb 14, 2005)

I haven't received the L 236 software update as of yet for my 522. Do they send it out to everyone all at once, or over several days?

My unit had worked better for the past couple of weeks, but last night it wouldn't stop dropping audio and coming back out of sync. Of course this was only on pre-recorded shows, but this is not acceptable.

Very frustrating. It drops audio...goes out of sync...then you go ahead 30 seconds...back up 3 times and hopefully have it in sync, only to have it drop audio again. 

Fix this issue now.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

OakIsle said:


> I haven't received the L 236 software update as of yet for my 522. Do they send it out to everyone all at once, or over several days?
> 
> My unit had worked better for the past couple of weeks, but last night it wouldn't stop dropping audio and coming back out of sync. Of course this was only on pre-recorded shows, but this is not acceptable.
> 
> ...


I read that they send out updates over several weeks so they can pull pack the distribution if problems arise and so that their call center won't be bombarded with ticked off customers. Also, you cannot force an update. Your unit gets it when Dish says so.

Have you tried unplugging your unit for 10 minutes and plugging it back in to see if some of the audio synch problems are resolved? I've had my 522 for over a year now, and while I experience some audio dropouts/synch loss, it is not close to the frequency it seems to be happening with yours. If a reset doesn't fix the problem, you might be want to think about contacting Dish to replace it. Good luck and let us know how things go.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

yes and the 625 has the same software same hd sze 120gbts so this is going to be a 625 that would explain why they changed events to my recordings they will be enabling the ondemand stuff also


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Came home from work and powered on my 522 on TV1 (TV2 was already off) and saw an alert that said that my unit was about to be powered off due to inactivity and did I want to continue powering off or not. Okay, this new feature is buggy. It would make sense for such an alert if TV 1 and/or TV2 were on and were inactive after three hours, i.e., the remote was not used nor any changes made to the receiver itself, but not when the unit had been off previously for over 9 hours.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Came home from work and powered on my 522 on TV1 (TV2 was already off) and saw an alert that said that my unit was about to be powered off due to inactivity and did I want to continue powering off or not. Okay, this new feature is buggy. It would make sense for such an alert if TV 1 and/or TV2 were on and were inactive after three hours, i.e., the remote was not used nor any changes made to the receiver itself, but not when the unit had been off previously for over 9 hours.


it was never off before it would just standby i think it now shuts down


----------



## Fletch23 (Jun 19, 2004)

kwajr said:


> yes and the 625 has the same software same hd sze 120gbts so this is going to be a 625 that would explain why they changed events to my recordings they will be enabling the ondemand stuff also


The 625 actually has a 250GB hard drive. It still has the same capacity for recording as the 522, the rest of the space is reserved for VOD.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

kwajr said:


> it was never off before it would just standby i think it now shuts down


Well, if that's the case, then it should just shut down automatically while in standby mode, not wait until it is instructed to do so; there is no point for such a prompt when you power it on.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Fletch23 said:


> The 625 actually has a 250GB hard drive. It still has the same capacity for recording as the 522, the rest of the space is reserved for VOD.


i was going by the specs on dish
es site http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/dvr/index.shtml


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Came home from work and powered on my 522 on TV1 (TV2 was already off) and saw an alert that said that my unit was about to be powered off due to inactivity and did I want to continue powering off or not. Okay, this new feature is buggy. It would make sense for such an alert if TV 1 and/or TV2 were on and were inactive after three hours, i.e., the remote was not used nor any changes made to the receiver itself, but not when the unit had been off previously for over 9 hours.


A reply to myself, but is anyone else having this problem? Again today, I came home from work and saw the same message as above, message # 514. This time I didn't do anything, but after one minute, it powered off and I saw the Dish Screensaver with the "Press 'Select' to Continue" message.

This doesn't make sense. I had left the unit in the stand-by mode all day. I then powered on the receiver was watching the station on which I had left it on early this morning before powering off. Then after about 3-5 minutes, the inactivity alert came on. If this new feature doesn't work, then I guess I will have to turn it off.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Haven't seen that (yet), but I have noticed that I now have to press the power button on my remote twice to turn the 522 on (TV1, at least).


----------

